# Cold blooded Sportsman 600



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have heat where I store my 600 that I use for plowing. When I start it up it takes a _really_ long time to warm up! Any tips or ideas? How long should it normally take to warm up?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't talk for Polaris, I have a Honda. But I run synthetic oil in mine. I usually let it warm up for a few minutes and take off. As long as the oil is warm enough for the tranny to shift right I'm good to go.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

You can run the atv with the choke on part way (have to be careful because the crankcase will fill with gas after while if you make it a habbit) or start it up and let it idle for 10-15 min. The carburator can be adjusted but it is kinda involved. (fixed settings from the factory, to meet epa standards)


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

make sure you let it idle a while messed up my quad by not letting it once


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

well I will have to say most of the polaris I hae been on they are cold blooded I am not sure why. My buddy took his to a polaris dealer and they fixed the problem for him. I guess they jetted the carb and it helped.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I have a 04 600, I believe it had a recall to somewhat fix the problem. But mine is still cold blooded after having it done, not as bad though.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you have A/C power in the storage? If so, look for a small block heater. They make them so it doesn't have to be "in" coolant or oil. They actually work very good. I'll save you the trouble of trying to find them. Have a look. 

http://www.padheaters.com/sizing.html


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks like it would work well, might be worth running power out there. I couldn't find any place on their website to order them or anything about pricing. What wattage would be the minimum?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a 500 that is the same way.

And the idle is too low, won't ever stay running. Need to bring it back in and get it fixed, rather annoying.


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

I used to do some work for a Yamaha shop. The grizzlies were very cold blooded and we would replace the main jet with the next size up. Cured both the cold start and the idle issues.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

My 03 sportsman 500 is like that also, I just let it warm up for about 5 min, it seems like a long time when your freezing you a** off but it needs to warm up.


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

So, any thoughts on whether a 60 or 75 watt heated battery pad would work? Or should I go with 100 watts or better?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

If you are going to run power, look into getting a bettery tender jr. It has one set of ends that mount to the battery post with a plug on the other end. You can run that somewhere easy to get to. It keeps the battery fully charged with out over charging it.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

They also have a heater, that hooks into your rad hose


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

about halfway down

http://www.hiperf.com/cgi-bin/sh000...___Accessories_114.html#a336_2d100#a336_2d100


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought 2 new 600's when they first came out. I loved them but they were COLD BLOODED. I mad adjustments to the carb and some tweaks to the air box, never really helped.
Robert


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey, that's cool. I bet that would probably work even better.


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

So I think a glue on 25 watt pad heater is what would work best. Does anyone have any input on whether that would be enough to keep it warm?


----------



## kelly67 (Nov 15, 2008)

there is a service bulletin on this problem. polaris dealer wouldn't touch a friends machine till he brought in a copy of the bulletin. they still didnt wont to change jets put did.
basically thats what they do is change the jets in the machine.


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have 2 800EFI Sportsman, they are used in northern michigan and they start without a problem even at -10. Must be the fuel injection....2006 and 2005.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

bh115577;883608 said:


> I used to do some work for a Yamaha shop. The grizzlies were very cold blooded and we would replace the main jet with the next size up. Cured both the cold start and the idle issues.


Yea my grizzly sucks in the cold! Gotta let it warm for a solid 7 minutes before it runs smooth. Might consider the main jet idea.


----------

